# Door County



## GrittySchu (Mar 8, 2007)

Are there any bareboat charter companies in Door Coounty? I can't seem to locate any.

Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It might help if you said where Door County is located...State, country, etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Northern Wisconsin. Sturgeon Bay/Lake Michigan, etc. Beautiful, although I've only viewed it from the shore so far. This summer, hopefully.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

I've looked at chartering there as well and so far the only one I have located is Lifebreeze.
Bareboat Sailing Charters around Door County, Wisconsin and Northern Lake Michigan
They have a Hunter 41 available.

SD, Door county is the penisula in Wisconsin....gorgeous memories of there from my childhood. 

Michael


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks guys...but not all of us have been there... so saying Door County isn't all that useful. Besides, chances are good that there's more than one place of that name, and you never know when someone is going to be talking about a different one... If I said Springfield...which state am I talking about... Most of the states have one.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

The resident pro on door county is T34C. He has been MIA of late, very busy with the boat and racing etc. He slips his boat in Egg Harbor. T34C, if your out there we need your help.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Besides, chances are good that there's more than one place of that name, and you never know when someone is going to be talking about a different one... If I said Springfield...which state am I talking about... Most of the states have one. 


Ain't that the truth....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, not to worry. Us midwesterners knew exactly what was meant.
Do I complain when the East Coast sailors start talking about Lost Creek, No. I just go with the flow.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TJK-

Bite ME! And how's the morning sickness???



sailortjk1 said:


> Hey, not to worry. Us midwesterners knew exactly what was meant.
> Do I complain when the East Coast sailors start talking about Lost Creek, No. I just go with the flow.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

My ankles started to swell and my boobs hurt.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I get the same feeling when the Massholes mention Boston or something. I just tell 'em I'm not hungry and I don't like chicken anyway.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailboats Inc has a few charter boats in Manitowoc about 60 mile south on lake michigan from Sturgeon Bay. xxx.sailboats-inc.com New member no links allowed.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Not many options in the north Lake. That is L. Michigan for those of you from the east that assume we know what you are talking about all the time.

Sailboats, Inc. in Manitowac, Wi, or Bay Breeze in Traverse City, Mi are about your only choices. Manitowoc about 60 miles, TC about 100 NM. However, I think you will find a few companies that do captained charters in the area if you do the searches.

Good Luck


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Snug Harbor in Sturgeon Bay rents, but I think only smaller boats right now. There is another charter company that used to be run out of Egg Harbor but has moved to Ephraim (?) I think. I can check into the name and let you know. Not sure if the bareboat or not, will also check that out. I'm in Egg Harbor now so shouldn't take long to sort it out.

For a fee, I know a Beautiful Classic Yacht that can be had.


----------



## GrittySchu (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I was hoping for something around a 30 footer since it will just be the wife and I. I'll probably just end up with more of a land based trip to Door County. Stay in a B&B and take a couple of daysails on the smaller boats. Should be fun either way.


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

It is slim pickings up there with regards to charters. I chartered an Pearson 303 from Sailboats Inc out of Sturgeon Bay a number of years ago, but I believe they have closed that charter base. Manitowoc would be the closest. Since I believe the loveliest part of Door County is Fish Creek and north, it would be a real hike from Manitowoc to get there.

If you do find something, please post back here and let us know.


----------



## Stryker72 (Jun 6, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> I get the same feeling when the Massholes mention Boston or something. I just tell 'em I'm not hungry and I don't like chicken anyway.


HA!!! I damn near spit my water out while reading this. thanks for the laugh.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sway doesn't realize that the universe is actually centered on the HUB... 


sailaway21 said:


> I get the same feeling when the Massholes mention Boston or something. I just tell 'em I'm not hungry and I don't like chicken anyway.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

SD,

That explains a lot for us little pond sailors. We do bow to you true sailors of the vast blue oceans.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Sway doesn't realize that the universe is actually centered on the HUB...


Sort of like one's buttocks are centered around.......


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

First, there doesn't appear to be any bareboat charters in DC. (that's Door County for those of you geographically challenged. ((SD)) ). The place I was thinking might only offers chartered daysails with their captain. They call them "barefoot" cruises because they want you to take your shoes off! Not exactly what you're looking for but they do have a pretty sweet fully re-done Cal-40 that they just splashed last year.

Only other place is Snug Harbor in Sturgeon Bay, but only small boats. Owners name is John. I've talked to him a couple times, pretty nice guy.

Dog- I think you should read you own signature. I quick bit of research (google) would have revealed that the only Door County is in North East Wisconsin and in the event there is another out there somewhere it is likely some landlocked area of WY, not a renowned sailing destination refered to by Cruising World as one of the best cruising destination in the US, and named after the famous and once feared "Deaths Door" that served as the final resting place for many sailing ships and their crews....


----------

